# MAKA fighting system | Full Contact style



## ice84 (Sep 22, 2017)

i show you the MAKA fighting system by my sifu 






For any info I'm here for you.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Sep 22, 2017)

It looks like a hybrid system.  What is it mixed with?


----------



## jobo (Sep 24, 2017)

JowGaWolf said:


> It looks like a hybrid system.  What is it mixed with?


definitely wing Chun in there


----------



## jobo (Sep 24, 2017)

ice84 said:


> i show you the MAKA fighting system by my sifu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


have you any vids of full contact, for this,full contact,style?


----------



## FighterTwister (Sep 24, 2017)

jobo said:


> definitely wing Chun in there




Yep also more like a modern form of JKD as well.

I see this as common thing nowadays where most arts are reformed under new given names to market and attract new crowds.

Example.............. "Urban Fight Academy"................














I'm not saying its wrong just that with YouTube its used to show and sell your product so to speak marketing or posting tutorials of types and various forms and concepts etc

Whatever keeps Martial arts alive I support, I guess as long as it not fake teachers unfit, cant run up or down a hall way and stuck in the mud teaching but skilled people in martial arts in any style or form is great for us all.


----------



## CB Jones (Sep 24, 2017)

Nice choreography but it would be interesting to see how well those do in a full speed application with contact and full resistance.

How well does it work in live application.


----------



## jobo (Sep 24, 2017)

FighterTwister said:


> Yep also more like a modern form of JKD as well.
> 
> I see this as common thing nowadays where most arts are reformed under new given names to market and attract new crowds.
> 
> ...



this seems to be the new thing, as tma gets a bad rep from the bulshido boys constantly ripping it, just rename it some urban fighting name, get everyone to train in combat pants, then sell it as something new and modern


----------



## drop bear (Sep 24, 2017)

jobo said:


> this seems to be the new thing, as tma gets a bad rep from the bulshido boys constantly ripping it, just rename it some urban fighting name, get everyone to train in combat pants, then sell it as something new and modern



Yeah because RSBD doesn't have a bad rep.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 25, 2017)

JowGaWolf said:


> It looks like a hybrid system.  What is it mixed with?



According to his website, he started with Karate, then trained Wing Chun and TKD, then created his own system, so those are probably the main 3 ingredients. Overall it looks like his own personal approach to JKD.



jobo said:


> have you any vids of full contact, for this,full contact,style?



I don't know how they do their regular training, but his YouTube channel is all demos with a compliant partner, tending towards the flashy side. Apparently he's also pursuing a career as a stunt actor, so the focus on flashy stuff may be marketing for that side of things.



ice84 said:


> For any info I'm here for you.



What's the daily training like? When you say "full contact martial art", does that mean you do hard-contact sparring?


----------



## Buka (Sep 25, 2017)

ice84 said:


> i show you the MAKA fighting system by my sifu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ice84 (Oct 12, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> According to his website, he started with Karate, then trained Wing Chun and TKD, then created his own system, so those are probably the main 3 ingredients. Overall it looks like his own personal approach to JKD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes we usually have a hard contact sparring one day a week.


----------



## Blindside (Oct 13, 2017)

ice84 said:


> Yes we usually have a hard contact sparring one day a week.



Do you actually produce fighters who compete in anything?  Any video of this full contact style doing full contact?


----------



## ice84 (Oct 15, 2017)

Blindside said:


> Do you actually produce fighters who compete in anything?  Any video of this full contact style doing full contact?



Yes we have more fighters in Mma Muay thai
Giovanni Pellegrino won his first semi pro match in Muay that to sorrento "danger" after 12seconds with a rondhouse kick /giuliana.blasio/posts/1186425624804022
Riccio Christan fist match in mma (on YouTube the video) draw in his first match like a semi professional
Valerio Catone 12 years old won in Mma first fight after 1 minute. Even if these are sport and just some match of my classmates


----------



## RTKDCMB (Oct 15, 2017)

ice84 said:


> i show you the MAKA fighting system by my sifu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What movie is this?


----------



## Paul_D (Oct 16, 2017)

A man head kicking Roman Gladiators?  

I leave you people unsupervised few months and this is what turn the SD forum into?

After school detention, the lot of you


----------



## Martial D (Oct 16, 2017)

ice84 said:


> i show you the MAKA fighting system by my sifu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like it would translate well to the big screen. 

As for it being a fighting system for..fighting..this video doesn't do it much justice I guess.

But the again I've never been attacked by Roman gladiators on the street. It could be that this is just the thing for that situation.


----------

